# Tides for pompano?



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I've recently started fishing for pompano in the surf on Navarre beach, and I am wondering when if I need to try to fish for them around high tide?? I had some luck last week, pulling in one almost every day. I have noticed my lines get hit right around 5pm. Sand fleas have been a bit difficult to find, but I did manage to get a small pompano to hit shrimp. Is the early am hours better for pompano? I haven't been getting any bites after sundown, so I quit around 7pm. Any tips?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I think the interesting thing about fishing to many is that the number of variables involved make it difficult to master. That said, here's what has consistently work best for me when targeting pompano...

Tide - Incoming
Location - Rip between bars
Time - Early and late
Surf - Medium 
Bait - Sand fleas and fresh dead shrimp
Tackle - Fluoro pomp rig with attractors and circle hooks.

Catch 'em up!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Pompano Joe said:


> I think the interesting thing about fishing to many is that the number of variables involved make it difficult to master. That said, here's what has consistently work best for me when targeting pompano...
> 
> Tide - Incoming
> Location - Rip between bars
> ...


Appreciate the advice. I'm still trying to grasp where I am in the surf, or where I should be. I've read the post about learning the surf, which was very helpful, but I've not yet mastered locating the rips. I've only been learning to fish for pompano for about two weeks. Thanks, Pompano Joe.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Pm me next time you head out there if youd like a fishing bud. Navarre is my neck o the woods


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Bravo87 said:


> Pm me next time you head out there if youd like a fishing bud. Navarre is my neck o the woods


That sounds great. I just came in. The surf was pretty rough this afternoon. I ended up with two bluefish, one ladyfish, and a catfish at dark. I quit after I brought in the catfish. So...I guess I have more bait now. I might venture back out and try the pier. Is cutbait good to use off the pier?


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Search youtube for a guy named richtroxler. He does 2 or 3 videos about reading the surf, and explaining waves, cuts, sandbars, etc.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

gatorrodshop said:


> Search youtube for a guy named richtroxler. He does 2 or 3 videos about reading the surf, and explaining waves, cuts, sandbars, etc.


I've been checking out some videos on there lately. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Good information here, bumping back to the top with the weather warming up!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Too funny Tom, I just finished watching that exact video!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

69Viking said:


> Good information here, bumping back to the top with the weather warming up!


Definitely. I learned so much in the fall, and caught plenty of fish after posting this topic, including the winter months. I can't get enough of surf fishing now. Oh, except today I heard about the cobia showing up, so it's time to board the boat and go after them.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm thinking about heading out to Navarre Beach Saturday morning to give Pompano a try for the first time this year, anybody have a recommendation on a particular beach access is better than others? I'll be taking my 2 boys who have never caught a Pompano! Looking for good fishing and as few tourists as possible!


----------

